# Creatine F.A.Q.



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

What is Creatine? Creatine is a nutrient naturally found in all our bodies. It is a combination of 3 amino acids; arginine, glycine and methionine. Creatine helps provide the energy our muscles need to move, particularly quick and explosive movements. Muscle contraction is initially fuelled by ATP (adenosine-triphosphate ).There is only enough ATP to provide [...]

*Read More...*


----------

